# Introduce Myself I guess



## bellaherring (Jan 22, 2018)

It said I have to do this and i guess this is right? I'm Bella. I have 1 mixed breed dog, 2 cat, & a mouse named Penelope. I very recently got her, and I figured I could use tips and extra guidance.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's just to try and weed out spammers etc.Hi and welcome.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I completely forgot that you had to introduce yourself.

Welcome though! Tip #1: You may want to consider getting Penelope a female friend(s). Female mice are very social.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Bella. Hope you enjoy the site! And I second Lake Mousery, female mice are very social, so Penelope would love some company.


----------

